# lemon honey first time



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I just mixed 2 cups of lemon juice (8 lemons) into 50 lbs of honey. This is my first time doing it. Does anyone else want to share anything about lemon honey? I am a little concerned about adding liquid to honey will acidity help at all against spoilage?


----------



## dkofoed (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure I understand ... honey doesn't spoil ... so what's the point of the lemon juice?


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

dkofoed said:


> Not sure I understand ... honey doesn't spoil ... so what's the point of the lemon juice?


Josh we do a lemon jelly, 3 C Honey, 1 C Lemon juice, 1 pkt. liquid pectin as a thickener. Bring to a boil, it's put into jar's and sealed. It is the Bomb!
Glory Bee makes a lemon honey. The label says "Tart lemon flavor paired with our sweet honey makes this our most popular flavored honey".


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds delicious. We have so many people asking for lemon honey. And others that sell it say it is a top seller, more than cinnamon. On cinnamon honey I get a $2 per lb premium so there is definitely value in it.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds good! 

Wonder if lemon extract can be used instead .........more flavor with less liquid added to the honey?

It would be nice to have a lemon creamed honey. Can that be done?


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I mixed it in while mixing in seed honey. So it will be creamed. I tried extract but it then tasted sour while real lemons gives it a much better flavor.


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I had my partner do both types and I could easily pick out the real lemon flavor in a blind test


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Lemon creamed honey. A great seller. Of the flavored honey, second only to Cinnamon. Use freeze dried lemon from Van Drunen Farm, www.vandrunenfarms.com. 3.5 pounds to 200 pounds of honey. YUM! Can be used in the same proportions for greater or less honey.


----------



## busybeeapiaries (Apr 9, 2014)

I know our sister company does a lemon honey, I do not know the exact measurements nor do I know the entire prosses of making it creamed, but they use a dried and ground up organic lemon product. It is awesome and does not hurt the honey as it does not increase the moister content of the honey. No mater how you add the lemon you need to keep the moister around 17% 18.1 is the highest but, we try to keep ours around 17.3-17.1%. I hope this helps you.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

If on adds juice...lemon,blackberry or other to honey does it not raise the moisture content and promote fermentation?
I would love to make some flavoured honeys. Could those that have experience with them post recipes for home use....I guess any recipe can be scaled. For cinnamon honey do you add ground cinnamon or put a cinnamon stick in the jar?
Thanks for any recipes.


----------



## busybeeapiaries (Apr 9, 2014)

I do not know the exact recipes but, they do many different flavors, lemon ,strawberry ,blackberry ,white chocolate almond , pumpkin spice , and cinnamon just to name a few. I know you need to use dry fruit that is powdered, and it takes a long time to make the creamed honey, we are talking days not hours. I know it's not a recipe but, it's all I can give. Note, keep moister content below 18% best to keep around 17.3%.


----------

